# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Peesscheur heup

## Françoise

Wegens pijnklacht aan de heup werd echografie en scan gemaakt waardoor vastgesteld werd dat de pees aan de heup meerdere scheuren vertoont. Volgens de orthopedist moet dit geopereerd worden, dus geen andere behandeling of medicatie mogelijk. 
De revalidatie zou bestaan uit 6 weken met krukken lopen; is er iemand die daar ervaring mee heeft ?

----------

